# Torquer v2 cam



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

Can any one tell me if the torquer v2 cam is a good choice for an 6.0 with a a4 transmission? Just want a normal driving car, will not be racing. Think this will work without a stall converter. Car will probably have long tubes, not sure about cats yet, and stock exhaust for now. Any help would be appreciated.:cheers


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

biffman said:


> Can any one tell me if the torquer v2 cam is a good choice for an 6.0 with a a4 transmission? Just want a normal driving car, will not be racing. Think this will work without a stall converter. Car will probably have long tubes, not sure about cats yet, and stock exhaust for now. Any help would be appreciated.:cheers


Quite a few people have the Torquer V2,you will need a stall.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can get away with small cams with an A4 and no stall, but even the smallest of cams usually don't drive all that great. You will be very unhappy if you don't stall it. It will dog below 3000 RPM.


----------



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

How will this cam perform on the low end and what is the largest cam i can go with, without changing torque converter out also would i see a difference by installing a converter. What do you think?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You won't have any low end with any cam without a stall. It is kinda like a manditory supporting mod. Anything small enough not to need a stall won't even be worth the install time and costs to tune.


----------



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

So if i add a stall with v2 cam my low end will be ok or will it still be dead on the bottom end. I only plan on driving in town and highway.


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

Call the cam company and get ALL the specs on the cam. Then call a good converter company, I use Circle D, and tell him everything you can possibly think of about the cam specs, the vehicle, and your intended use. He can make you a stall that you barely notice around town in cruise mode. Pull the trigger and you will tear the corners of your mouth from smilling so big. These cars benefit BIG TIME from a converter even wit the stock cam. You will notice twice the gain with a converter on a stock cam, than you would with a cam on a stock converter. You just have to drive a converter car to see. The problem is getting you out of the converter car afterward. 
A converter and cam ABSOLUTLEY have to be a matching set or things get disappointing fast. Your stock torque peak should be around 4000 rpms and you stock converter should stall around 1800 rpms. Big difference already, don't make it worse. Get a correct stall built and you'll never go back. I know my post is just an opinion but I hope it helps.

Jerry


----------



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Ls7 cam*

I am interested in buying a 05 goat that has an LS7 cam in it. Does this pose any issues?


----------

